# Baguazhang Mud walking vs the Xingyiquan Chicken step



## Xue Sheng (May 15, 2019)

I noticed something this evening while doing Baguazhang mud walking in a straight line.

Basically it is the same as the Xingyiquan Chicken step, just less jumpy than most styles of Xingyiquan. However, Wudang Xingyiquan does train a step that is exactly the same as mud walking and it does it straight, 90 degree stepping and circular. As well as training your typical Xingyiquan chicken step.

Just found that interesting, and after 25 years of Chinese martial arts, most of that labeled Neijia (internal) it was a real big "Well Duh!!!" moment too.


----------



## jobo (May 15, 2019)

Xue Sheng said:


> I noticed something this evening while doing Baguazhang mud walking in a straight line.
> 
> Basically it is the same as the Xingyiquan Chicken step, just less jumpy than most styles of Xingyiquan. However, Wudang Xingyiquan does train a step that is exactly the same as mud walking and it does it straight, 90 degree stepping and circular. As well as training your typical Xingyiquan chicken step.
> 
> Just found that interesting, and after 25 years of Chinese martial arts, most of that labeled Neijia (internal) it was a real big "Well Duh!!!" moment too.


arnt you worried that mud walking may inflame your knees ?


----------



## greytowhite (May 26, 2019)

I think mud walking all depends on which lineage you're exposed. The mud walking from the Cheng branch I train with has more to do with extending and gliding. The mud walking I was shown in Gong style had more to do with sliding and shiftin like a big bow and arrow stance. The mud walking I was shown yesterday by the Ching Yi Kung Fu guys had more to do with placing the foot on the circle flatly. All depends on who focuses on what.


----------

